

Over 300K emails sent in support of Net Neutrality. - vikas0380
http://tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/over-3-lakh-emails-sent-to-trai-in-support-of-net-neutrality-so-far-263021.html

======
kseistrup
1 lakh = 100'000 (often written 1,00,000).

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Who's going to be reading this site in 2015 that doesn't know how many in a
lakh.

~~~
kseistrup
I didn't know how many in a lakh and a crore until I had an Indian friend.

